# Combat Arts Gathering 2003



## kennyg (Oct 3, 2002)

Kenny Gonzalez and Sonny Puzikas of the Progressive Combat Concepts invite all to the Combat Arts Gathering 2003 Camp to be held in Tampa Fl on Friday February 28th, Saturday March 1st and Sunday March 2nd 2003. The following instructors will be conducting the seminar, Vladimir Vasiliev (Russian Systema), Ed Parker Jr (American Kenpo), Ray Dianaldo (Sayoc Kali), And Ron Boswell (american Kenpo), all are welcome, further info will follow. If you need more info contact me by e-mail or call me. 
yours in kenpo 
kenny g :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd like to go meet Sonny. Plus Ed Parker Jr will be there and he's always a hoot.


----------



## kennyg (Oct 4, 2002)

PROGRESSIVE COMBAT CONCEPTS

                                     11369 Big Bend Road
                                  Riverview, Florida 33569
                                         (813) 857-7738
                                         (941) 356-9371

                        COMBAT ARTS GATHERING 2003
                                 February 28- March 2, 2003

Featured Instructors:

Vladimir Vasiliev   - Russian Systema
Ed Parker Jr.           - American Kenpo
Ray Dianaldo          - Filipino Arts
Ron Boswell           - American Kenpo

                                              SCHEDULE

Friday, February 28, 2003

1315-1515  Filipino Arts- Ray Dianaldo
1600-1800  American Kenpo- Ron Boswell
1800-2000 American Kenpo- Ed Parker Jr.

Saturday, March 1, 2003

0900-1100  Filipino Arts- Ray Dianaldo
1115-1315 American Kenpo- Ed Parker Jr.
1430-1830 Russian Systema- Vladimir Vasiliev
1945-2130  Banquet

Sunday, March 2, 2003

0930-1330  Russian Systema- Vladimir Vasiliev
1430-1630 American Kenpo- Ron Boswell
1645-1845  Filipino Arts- Ray Dianaldo



GATHERING FEES

FULL ACCESS- all seminars, banquet and gathering t-shirt            275.00
ALL SEMINARS- all 3 days of seminars                                          250.00
SYSTEMA AND KENPO- All Systema and Kenpo seminars          225.00
SYSTEMA AND FMA- All Systema and FMA seminars                 225.00
KENPO AND FMA- All Kenpo and FMA seminars                         200.00
SATURDAY AND SUNDAY- all seminars during Sat. and Sun.    225.00
SYSTEMA ONLY                                                                             175.00
KENPO ONLY                                                                                  150.00
FMA ONLY                                                                                       100.00
FRIDAY ONLY                                                                                 100.00
SATURDAY ONLY                                                                          125.00
SUNDAY ONLY                                                                               125.00
:asian:


----------



## kennyg (Oct 4, 2002)

If you register prior to Jan 15th 2003,the camp price will be 225.00, with full access to all three days and a camp t-shirt. more info will follow:asian:


----------



## kennyg (Nov 5, 2002)

Here is the Hotel info for the Progressive Combat Concepts Camp.
Holiday inn express 3113 college ave east, Sun City Fl, 33570 off of I-75 Exit 240B
Telephone# is (813) 641-3437 or 1-877-466-9111
http://www.relax-in-florida.com
When calling mention karate camp


----------



## kennyg (Jan 15, 2003)

Just a reminder, if you plan on attending our camp, for the systema seminar, we are only allowing 70 people to the camp, right now as of Jan 15th I have 50 people attending the seminar, if someone is interested please contact kenny g or sonny, or go to our web site of www.progressivecombatconcepts.com .


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone in the area interested in Systema or even learning what it might be about or wanting to see Vlad should go.


----------

